# Me with this hair?



## Obreathemykiss (May 2, 2008)

I am totally hijacking Kimmy's post (sorry Kimmy!) but I am on a mission to update myself this year...from my style, to my body, to my hair. I've had my hair so many different ways but now it's like one length, extremely thin and has faded to an ugly copper color that I think takes life out of my face. Anyhow, I am getting my hair "did" this coming Tuesday and I want to know your opinions.

I'm sorry, at the moment, the only pic I have is of my avatar because I'm at work and unable to access my other photos.
I'll put a real one up when I get home.

So...drumroll please

Here is me: (Updated w/photos)






 Bad lighting, but this is to give you the general idea






Sorry for the bad bar lighting again and the poor quality of the picture...this is probably the most recent photo of myself.  I need to take more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And the notoriously hated "fishy face" (sorry ladies I know most hate it but...it just shows my general hairstyle).  I never realized "fishy face" makes my nose look like a giant.  

Here is what I want, but I'm not sure about the bangs. I feel like they might make me look young:






And with this cut and color^^, I want to add chunky blonde highlights for summer and to give it a twist. I hate my hair all one color..






Or...
The same cut/base color up top with multicolored highlights like this: (I have had it like this before and l o v e d it.)





So what do you ladies think? Do you think the cut would be right for me? Would it suit my round face or make it wider?  The color/highlights? I want to keep my hair as long as possible because it's been short for the past 5 years of my life. Please give me other ideas if you have any! I'm open to suggestions, I just want to look hot!  Thanks for your opinions! Love you guys!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 2, 2008)

I love the cut and color on the first girl.  You said you were afraid the bangs would make you look young, personally I think chunky/multicolored highlights scream young.  I think that top haircut and color would look great with a few subtle highlights...ones that would make your hair look like it was shimmering.


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

I loooveee the idea of the chunky red and blonde in your hair. It looks like it would suit you really well. Also, I think you could totally rock the first 'do. I wouldn't worry about the bangs and whats wrong with looking young?? Wouldn't you rather look young rather than an old lady! lol  Enjoy your youth while you can!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

I think you would look great with any of these cuts, but I love the color of #3!


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2008)

I love #1!


----------



## OK Haute Girl (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I love the cut and color on the first girl. You said you were afraid the bangs would make you look young, personally I think chunky/multicolored highlights scream young. I think that top haircut and color would look great with a few subtle highlights...ones that would make your hair look like it was shimmering._

 
_I couldn't agree more. In my opinion, I think bangs define the face and make a person seem more 'mature'. It's been an ongoing trend for several years now for the chunky chaotic streaks and highlights, but since becoming a mother, I have found I look much more professional, polished, and sexy w/my natural dark hair colour. Not a thing wrong w/a little colour though! That top cut IS super cute though for sure and can be styled many different ways! On a side note, I think a woman can be addicted to streaks and highlights just as much as she could Plastic Surgery!! Think outside the box and be original._


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies for your opinions, you guys rock!  Sorry for the mammoth pictures, I just had to give you all a general idea.  You guys are much, much more helpful than the bf, he just says "whatever", "yes", and that's about it lol.
.
I think I am going to go with the cut and brave the bangs.  I'm just worried because they take sooo long to grow out if I hate them.  I think it will help me get away from the plain Jane hairstyle I've rocked for the past couple of years.  I just hope it doesn't make my face look even more like a balloon!  (It's very round and wide).  I just want something different!

I'm still undecided about the color.  I'm caught in the middle.  I know I want the base in the first pic, but I'm concerned that it might fade quickly.  As for the highlights, I don't know if I want chunky, little guys throughout, none, or some streaks under the hair.

Anyway, thanks again for your opinions, they are greatly appreciated.  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## OK Haute Girl (May 3, 2008)

_You can ask your stylist if she can give you the bang that blends in if you'd like to wear them off your head or you can style them in when you want to have them. I forgot what it's called, but your stylist should know what you're talking about. I read it in Cosmo, go figure. I'm not a big hair genius, but try to keep up w/the trends at the same time being original as well so...You should definitely post pictures when you get this done! _


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

I like the haircut, but not crazy about the highlight colours. They would also look pretty bad when they grow out, or you'd have to constantly get the roots re-done ($$$$$).


----------



## kimmy (May 4, 2008)

i really like that cut, but i agree with julia on the hair colour. maybe you could get more subtle highlights? like one solid colour with some copperish higlights all over? i think that'd be cute!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 7, 2008)

I really like the cut, and the bangs. I'm not feelin the highlights so much....like everyone else said, maybe just subtle hl's? you'll look great in that cut though!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 7, 2008)

So I'm doing it today!  I took your guys' advice and I am going to cut the bangs.  In the picture, it looks like hers are cut pretty far back so I'm going to do that too....and about the same length because I think if I do this, it will do what Ok Haute Girl said and I could blend them in with my hair if I don't want to wear them like that.  I am very excited, I can't wait.  As for the color, I'm doing about the same...a 4N in Redken.  One of my best friends does hair and she's the one who's doing it.  I trust her as she's done my hair many times before.  I am def not doing the red highlights because I don't want to bleach my hair first.  I'm going to do subtle highlights throughout- a golden blondish color (pretty much amberish).  I am even playing away with the idea of a "coontail" or two tucked away beneath!  Who knows though, depends on how crazy I want to get.   I will post a picture once I'm finished.  I can't wait!  Thanks again, loves!


----------

